# Do they taste good?



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

They are a pretty docile bird. They will stay right where they are when Brinkley goes out into the yard. They rarely move. But when Barney goes out, well then, they do decide its best to relocate. LOL!!!! They will catch on as George gets bigger. Cute photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Doves are pretty cool anyway......I always wanted some. I raised pigeons a few different times, but always thought doves would be cool too.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Doves are pretty cool anyway......I always wanted some. I raised pigeons a few different times, but always thought doves would be cool too.


Pigeons are rats with wings.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah what a good little boy he was being! So sweet...for now!

Sampson doesn't allow animals smaller than a buffalo to inhabit his prairie space.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ant said:


> Pigeons are rats with wings.


I can agree that wild pigeons ain't the greatest.

But when you raise homing pigeons and even get to raise them a few times, you look at them much different....


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> I can agree that wild pigeons ain't the greatest.
> 
> But when you raise homing pigeons and even get to raise them a few times, you look at them much different....


Now those are cool and have quite a role in historic events.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I can agree that wild pigeons ain't the greatest.
> 
> But when you raise homing pigeons and even get to raise them a few times, you look at them much different....


I was just about to say that about the homing pigeons and how they were used in the World Wars. LOL!!! You beat me to the punch.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He looks like he's going to be a mighty hunter.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I can tell the General is just planning strategy. Today but wasone small battle in his war with the birds. 

Hooch


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Doves know if they take off, they are liable to get shot.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I can agree that wild pigeons ain't the greatest.
> 
> But when you raise homing pigeons and even get to raise them a few times, you look at them much different....


We raised fancy pigeons, and some regular ones as well... I spent soo much time with them in the barn as a child. They're really interesting to watch!

About the general... that's really cute!! Our doves fly away as soon as Geddy goes out... b/c she tries to get them rawr!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, that's incredibly cute!

General, you keep a good eye on that bird now...


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Doves know if they take off, they are liable to get shot.


Let's just hope birds never get guns and turn on us... 

Oh how lovely to spend your life wondering if you're going to get shot every time you try to fly.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> We raised fancy pigeons, and some regular ones as well... I spent soo much time with them in the barn as a child. They're really interesting to watch!


My dad and I had Trumpeters when I was a kid....they were pretty cool:










But our Rollers were my favorites......they were so cool to watch when they flew....doing somersaults...


----------

